# A Moroccan Safari .......



## costaman (Aug 24, 2011)

February 2011.....

Our Moroccan Journey......

http://amoroccansafari.blogspot.com.es/2011/10/day-1-motril-to-casa-barnado.html


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Ian & Anne!! Great to hear from you. Look forward to reading you blog for a change.  Hope you're both well.

PS The cover photo is copyright, but I'll let ya use it. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## costaman (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: A Moroccan Safari.........*

Thanks Dougie. Expect you've guessed it's our favourite photo!

We're really enjoying your Blogs. Love to Mags & keep safe.

Anne & Ian.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: A Moroccan Safari.........*



costaman said:


> Thanks Dougie. Expect you've guessed it's our favourite photo!
> 
> We're really enjoying your Blogs. Love to Mags & keep safe.
> 
> Anne & Ian.


Yay.  I hear you had the pleasure of Andrew & Shirley recently too.

Keep the dream going. 

Dougie.


----------

